# PIPER



## John N (Sep 11, 2020)

Three Days in and we are exhausted already!

This Piper, Butter wouldn't melt!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Awe, She's darling.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

welcome to the real fun part of your life. and fasten your seatbelt


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

She's beautiful!
Get ready for some fun.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

They are so good(when they are sleeping)


----------

